# bird making strange noises....?



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a one year old cockatiel. I believe she is female because she has the banded/barred tail wing. Also, she has the spots all over the inside/ underside of her wings.

Anyways, I have always cuddled her. She will come up and put her chest and beak against my cheek and I will cup my hand over her and give her little pats on her back and rub down her back. She is so affectionate and will bend her head to lay against my cheek and will even close here eyes. Other times she will also give me little kisses.

Well, in the past two weeks, I have noticed that while she still does those things, she sometimes makes these little squeaks. She doesn't open her mouth, she seems to squeak through her nose. But I've noticed she also kind of hunches down while doing that.

What does this mean? Why does she do it?

I assume she likes it because I figure if she didn't, she would get fussy or walk away.

Help!


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe she is enjoying the affection and simply squeaking to show it. Does she look in pain when she does it? Sorry hopefully others can give their in-put...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It sounds like the petting/holding is increasing her hormones.....meaning she is getting sexually stimulated. 

Take care because this could also stimulate her to want to nest in the bottom of the cage and lay eggs.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh yes, sounds familiar....Skye did this but only for my husband before she started laying eggs. Since then we quit petting her on the back, it did make her hormonal :blush:


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

When you put your hand over the back and wings of a female to clip wings or trim nails momentarily, does this stimulate hormones? I guess it's kind if a must though....


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

I do not think since you are not holding her that long, but I heard that stroking their backs and wings often is not a good idea


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I doubt restraining a bird would be sexually stimulating, since it's not an experience they'd find pleasant.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> I doubt restraining a bird would be sexually stimulating, since it's not an experience they'd find pleasant.


Good point


----------



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have stopped rubbing her back or cupping my hand over her to cuddle her but she is still doing it.

Now, when I whistle to her, she starts doing it! Can I not whistle to her either? I don't know what to do because even talking to her can sometimes seems to trigger it.

And it has become fairly frequent because when I woke her up the other day, that's the first thing she started doing.
When I came home from work, she did it.

And I can tell when she is about to do it because she starts acting strange...like getting right in my face, putting her head low/ crouching down, her eyes get dilated, and she starts making those little squeaks and her back gets stiff as a board, her crest is completely flat, ....

Is this definitely hormones and wanting to mate?

What can I do? I already put her to bed for 10-12 hours a night.
I don't want to ignore her if it isn't hormones and she is just being generally sweet/affectionate....


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Krissi has been doing this for the month we've had her and has done it all her life and never produced eggs..it may not be anything to worry about


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That is definitely hormonal behavior, but it may or may not result in egg laying. If it's not escalating, I wouldn't worry too much. However, if she starts acting nesty in her cage, you might have a problem. You'll want to make sure she is on a good diet just in case she does lay eggs.


----------



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> That is definitely hormonal behavior, but it may or may not result in egg laying. If it's not escalating, I wouldn't worry too much. However, if she starts acting nesty in her cage, you might have a problem. You'll want to make sure she is on a good diet just in case she does lay eggs.



What would be the signs of it escalating?
And there are not any places for her to really nest in her cage....but what kind of things would she be doing?

Do I just let her continue to do it? or is there something I should do when she does it? 

I have had her on a seed/pellet mix - it is Harrison's High Potency Pellets and Healthy Select seed mix for cockatiels.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If she starts sitting at the bottom of the cage all the time that would be it escalating as she has picked that as her nest. You might want to increase her hours to 12-14 just in case and see if that helps any.


----------



## abdelghany (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi,

I have 2 DNA sexed boys and I think I know the sound you are talking about. Like a gurgling sound coming, yes, from the nose. My birds only do it when I get them out their cage. I see it as a sign of happiness.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

abdelghany said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 2 DNA sexed boys and I think I know the sound you are talking about. Like a gurgling sound coming, yes, from the nose. My birds only do it when I get them out their cage. I see it as a sign of happiness.


To me that sounds like a sign of a respiratory problem. Clucking is very different from gurgling, and should not be a male behavior either way.


----------

